# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > قسم أغاني ال Djz & Remixes >  كريم أبو زيد - بموت فيكي ريمكس

## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]مرحبا

هذا ريمكس أغنية بموت فيكي

للمطرب المصري كريم أبو زيد

بتمنى تعجبكم

للتحميل إضغط هنا[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

نزلتها ونسيت ما ارد

بانتظار ابداعاتك الجديدة يا مان :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## مدحت

مشكور 
كثيرة حلوة

----------


## DJ Saleemo

شكرا على ردودكم

----------


## haniionly

شكراااا

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

الرابط مش شغال

----------

